# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Поиск обзора

## Денис Хорош

Приветствую! У меня вопрос следующего характера: собираюсь покупать Ми-24 от Хасегавы и очень бы хотелось найти обзор по данной модели, возможно советы по сборке, доработке и т.д., в общем всего и побольше)) Если у кого нибудь есть такая информация, большая просьба поделиться))
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
Небольшая ремарка, сейчас стоит искать обзор модели от  hobbyboss, там, вроде, из серьезных косяков только прямые лопасти несущего винта, да и что-то напутано с формой фонаря... Обзор должен быть в ближайшем номере м-хобби.
Максим

----------


## Денис Хорош

Да, обзор по этой модели уже видел в Интернете. В живую конечно не видел, но модель, судя по сканам литников вышла отличная. Ее у меня достать пока не выйдет. Я правильно понял - обзор  по хоббибосовскому Ми-24 скоро выйдет в журнале? Если так, то большое спасибо, буду следить :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!
Обзор вышел, текст не читал(сразу после покупки номера уехал в отпуск), но графика по сборке и сравнению с чертежами бОльшей частью в статью не попала :-(

----------


## SDA

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_1147.html

----------


## OKA

Встретился познавательный канал с обзорами и не только :

https://www.youtube.com/user/AllModelsDeminDenis/videos

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://www.youtube.com/user/FEDIA1974/videos

----------

